# Keitech stuff from the Intimidator



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator has such bad luck with posting pics ( can't seem to keep a camera alive ) that he sent me these to post. They're Keitech baits and I believe NightProwler jigheads that he wants to get the word out on. He'll be raving about them a bunch when the weather turns a bit nicer and he can really fish his heart out for Walleye and Crappie.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

He'll be on here later this morning to give everyone the details in force.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i dont get it. they look like a regular swimbait. whats so special about them?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i dont get it. they look like a regular swimbait. whats so special about them?


Well, young Jedi.....they are the "Original" plastic swimbaits that work even at SUPER SLOW or NO retrieves. They move (SWIM), even using them under a slip bobber and letting current or wave action move them. Or you can make them move yourself!

The top one is Lime/Chartreuse, then Sexy Shad, Silver Flash Minnow, and Crystal Shad.

These are EASY SHINNERS, they are like "Jello Jigglers"!
They have a 2 tone color process which also allows for more natural or lifelike colors.
They use a heavier silicon/plastic on the bottom and a lighter on the top...so it swims perfectly....and they don't get all bent up and lose their shape. 
Salt and squid scent are infused and lasts the life of the bait. 
They have an unsymmetrical body design for roll action along with the amazing swim action.
Besides just rigging them with a jig head, they also have slits on the back and belly for a weighted or unweighted off-set worm hook so the can be rigged weedless.
They ARE more expensive! But since I found Mend-It, my costs on Keitech stuff has went way down!

I'm waiting on a few other colors and the other sizes...they also have a swimming grub coming out!
The smaller swimmers are the 2" Keitech Swing Impacts which were just released again and are FANTASTIC for Crappie, they have the same double plastic combo, but the core is heavier and the outside plastic is lighter allow these to swim like a minnow without the roll. Same salt and scent!

The USA launch for everything will be sometime in Feb or March! LandBigFish and TackleWarehouse said they will carry the entire line!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I do have to say that their action is unbeatable so far outta all the swimbaits that I've tried. Just don't put them with other plastics and all will be fine.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Any idea on how many per pack and estimated retail value?

They look pretty good and I'll be picking a few up when they're released.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Any idea on how many per pack and estimated retail value?
> 
> They look pretty good and I'll be picking a few up when they're released.


http://www.landbigfish.com/Keitech/Keitech.cfm. They should be in between the Swing Impact and the Swing Impact Fat when they get here! I think they came 7 or 8 per pack. If you haven't already...get some Mend-It also!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not too hateful. Lol.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

The fat swing impact move great in the water! I think the big difference is the design of the tail. You have a super thin flat pastic at the end of the tail to a flat paddle tail. It really gets these puppies moving. With the fat swing impact though, I don't know why you'd need these.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Heading to Lake D'Arbonne,La in April, looks like something to take along!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Will they look to be a nice bait.Lot of swim bait competition out there.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Those will be awesome on an alabama rig!!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thank you, Obi-Wan Kenobinator, for your Keitech explanation.--Tim......................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

st.slippy said:


> The fat swing impact move great in the water! I think the big difference is the design of the tail. You have a super thin flat pastic at the end of the tail to a flat paddle tail. It really gets these puppies moving. With the fat swing impact though, I don't know why you'd need these.


The Swing Impact and Swing Impact Fat both swim....the Easy Shiner has more of a shad profile that Swims and Wobbles on those days you need just alittle extra!

I went "City Limits Fishing" after work and ended up with 3 nice Walleye on the Lime/Chartreuse that was pictured and 2 Smallies on the Silver Flash Minnow! 
The water was high and muddy and I think these things just make enough commotion that they can be located...the Gators have always liked the Lime/Chart color in the Fats.
I'm Loving these "Easy S'" already....in January!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> Thank you, Obi-Wan Kenobinator, for your Keitech explanation.--Tim......................................................................................................
> View attachment 53646


Man, THAT monkey is the best yet!!!LMAO


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Brent - you on Keitech's pro staff now?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1347988]Will they look to be a nice bait.Lot of swim bait competition out there.[/quote]

I fish a swimbait probably 80% of the time and I easily fish over 150 times a year.....IN MY HUMBLE OPINION...I haven't found anything yet that compares or even comes close!

I also use the Keitechs as trailers for Chatterbaits, Prop Jigs, and Jig 'n' Pigs!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Brent - you on Keitech's pro staff now?


I wish...it would save me alot of money....Maybe I should give Kei a call!
I'm all excited about this new stuff!

Alright....I'm done...for now!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I wish...it would save me alot of money....Maybe I should give Kei a call!
> I'm all excited about this new stuff!
> 
> Alright....I'm done...for now!


That's OK...I won't tell you what my favorite new finesse jig trailer is...but I'm sure you can guess who makes it.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Brent - you on Keitech's pro staff now?


He certainly should be shouldn't he.LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm gonna probably pick up a pack or two just have them in case my other stuff won't work. I really liked the ones Brent has let me have to try out and I'm gonna have to get off my butt and pick up a few packs. I'm gonna have to get that Mend It stuff as well. I've caught 1 "gator" , crappie, and I think only one catfish on a Keitech swimbait he's given me. Don't fish them much because they will get tore up from the fish inhaling them while hitting them solidily it seems to me in my limited experience withusing them. Never really had a "lite bite" on one. Plus I got another lake that I wanna hit with those things to test 'em out on. See in just typing this I went from a pack or two up to a few packs when talking about getting some. Thanks Brent for unlocking the tackle monkey.LOL


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm gonna probably pick up a pack or two just have them in case my other stuff won't work. I really liked the ones Brent has let me have to try out and I'm gonna have to get off my butt and pick up a few packs. I'm gonna have to get that Mend It stuff as well. I've caught 1 "gator" , crappie, and I think only one catfish on a Keitech swimbait he's given me. Don't fish them much because they will get tore up from the fish inhaling them while hitting them solidily it seems to me in my limited experience withusing them. Never really had a "lite bite" on one. Plus I got another lake that I wanna hit with those things to test 'em out on. See in just typing this I went from a pack or two up to a few packs when talking about getting some. Thanks Brent for unlocking the tackle monkey.LOL


You know, it would be different if Keitech was paying me to tell everyone about their baits...but I'm just doing this purely for a selfish reason that benefits others! 
It is a Fantastic product, I want them to be successful and keep making it so I can keep finding and buying it for myself...so the more people that try it and like it, the more Keitech sells, and the more places I can find it!

They quit making the 2" Swing Impact Crappie Minnow...I loved that thing!! People started buying up all of their stock of it and now they have brought it back! Hopefully now, LBF decides to carry it!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tackle Monkey been hanging at the house lately? LOL Start a FaceBook page asking to be a paid rep for them,the more "likes" you get the better chance you'll have at getting that job. Does the "curse of the camera" apply to the guy filming your commercials too? LOL


----------

